# Another Boot JBB offer



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

Just went into my local boots to get some JBB and they had another offer on 750ml (the largest JBB) for Â£1.85 instead of Â£3 odd - clearfed them out of the last of them they had in Romford :wink: :lol: 
Funny thing was the woman behind the till said ohh you can join our baby points scheme i you are buying items for ya baby - i couldnt bring myself to tell her i have no kids yet though :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers D


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: I know what you mean.

I bought from Sainsbury's the other day 2 x 750ml bottles for Â£3, I bought 6 for my 4 wheeled baby :roll:

Scotty225


----------

